Ask HN: How do you make software engineering recruiting better? - aml183
======
curtis
In my personal opinion, the big change we need to make in the industry is to
make hiring of software engineers a responsibility of the engineering
department, rather than the responsibility of HR.

To recycle part of one of my previous comments:

Engineering: We need to hire some more people.

HR: Why are you telling us? That's not our problem.

Engineering: ?!

 _some time later_

Engineering: OK, we've found a guy we want to hire.

HR: Excellent. We can take it from here.

Note: I am not exaggerating for effect here. I am totally serious. The hiring
of engineers should not be an HR problem.

~~~
aml183
I think the one caveat to that point is then every department will argue they
should handle their whole hiring process. It could then become that HR becomes
decentralized and each department has it's own HR person. I don't know if this
is good or bad.

------
pyrophane
Can you elaborate on this point? What are the problems that you see as needing
to be addressed?

~~~
aml183
How do you find people especially passive candidates and how do we waste less
time in the process? Matching company and candidate expectations.

